# OTW i JPII

## blazeu

Ja juz swoje napisalem w temacie "JPII is in gravely condition". Ledwo sie wczoraj i przedwczoraj powstrzymywalem od napisanie czegos bardzo brzydkiego i wulgarnego cokehabitowi i innym, takim jak on. Ale chyba nie pasowaloby to do tematu, w ktorym mialbym to napisac. Przykro mi ze taki facet wypowiada sie na forum. Uwaza sie za wyksztalconego, a nie zna podstawowych faktów z dziejow jego kraju. Tak sie zlozylo ze przez swieta przeczytalem "Sprawe Honoru" a "Dywizjon 303" czytalem pare razy. Jestem dumny z tego co zrobili piloci w tamtym czasie. Podawalem mu tez linki do stron z dziełami i zyciem JPII, ale widac nie chcialo mu sie klikac. Szkoda, wielka szkoda. Widac sa na tym swiecie ludzie, ktorzy za nic maja sobie to co inni mysla. A o tych ktorzy obrazali papierza nie chce sie nawet wypowiadac. Powtorze to jeszcze raz: nie jestem czlowiekiem wierzacym, ale uwazam ze naszemu wielkiemu rodakowi nalezy sie ogromny szacunek. Tym wiekszy, ze walczyl ze swoja choroba do konca.

----------

## numerodix

Panowie (i panie?).. po prostu nie warto wdawac sie w sprzeczki z ludzmi ktorzy twierdza z cala stanowczoscia ze wiedza wszystko i nic wiecej do szczescia im nie potrzeba. Niemalo jest takich [mlodszych] ktorzy stawiaja prowokacje jako wyzwanie i tylko czekaja na silne reakcje ze srodowiska. Niestety, trudno cos w tym zmienic, bo zeby kogos przekonac musi najpierw sie dac przekonac. Delikwent z czasem moze zmadrzeje, a moze nie. Tak juz jest.

 *fallow wrote:*   

> Ja nie jestem dobry katolikiem , nie jestem przekonany do instytucji kosciala , ale jako czlowiek Papiez jest dla mnie wielkim autorytetem , wzorem  i symbolem

 

A ja dopisuje sie do tego.

----------

## Poe

nie czytałem wątku o którym mówicie, ze sie wypowiadali tak a nie inaczej i nie mam zamaru, po prostu dosc jest takich ludzi, co 'wiedzą' wszystko i rzygac mi sie chce na ich mysl....

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Nie sprzeczaj sie z debilem, bo najpierw sprowadzi Cię do jego poziomu a potem pokona doświadczeniem
> 
> 

 

tak mozna zsumowac, to o czym mówicie..

----------

## totencham

No cóż, niektórzy mają swoje łby tak mocno zakute w najtwardszy metal, a klapki wtopione w oczy, że pozostaje mieć tylko nadzieję, że kiedyś zrozumieją, jakimi byli frajerami.

----------

## ai

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-318020-start-50.html  -> a to skur*ysyn.

Tak przeczytalem ten jechany watek w otw i dochodze do wniosku, ze ludzie o radykalnie ateistycznych i wolnosciowych pogladach  (e.g. OTW stuff) nie maja za grosz moralnosci i jakiegos poczucia co wolno mowic, a co powinni zachowac dla siebie. Nie wiem, jest to moja pierwsza refleksja, ktora ujzala swiatlo dzienne, jesli chodzi o wczorajsze zdazenie ale zdaje mi sie, ze takich ludzi trzeba nauczyc szacunku. Sam wolalbym od gry slownej polamac im szczeki (wierzcie mi, ze mnie na to stac - i fizycznie i moralnie) ale chwala Wam za to, ze podjeliscie dyskusje w watku na OTW. 

poz. ai

[*]

----------

## nelchael

Tak jak zapowiedzialem - tamten watek sluzy do czegos innego. Flamy na OTW *tylko tutaj*.

----------

## Poe

 *ai wrote:*   

>  (wierzcie mi, ze mnie na to stac - i fizycznie i moralnie) 

 

:] wiem 

co do OTW, jasne, zdarza mi sie pisac tam w niektórych wątkach, troszke wiecej przeglądam niz pisze i jak czytam niektóre wypowiedzi, to szczęka opada, ze ludzie potrafią byc tak denni, przyzemni, ociemnieni i poterpani... juz nie chodzi mi o jakies wysmiewanie czy cos, tylko np o tematy, które tam zakładają. to jest po prostu żałosne...

----------

## sir_skiner

wiecie, wczoraj tam weszlem nawet cos napisalem, ale po co? to mali ludzie sa... zagniewani i zwyczajnie glupi, trudno czegos od nich wymagac. pozatym, aby zrozumiec fenomen Karola Wojtyly trzeba znac historie i miec wrazliwosc ktorej tym dzieciom plastiku i postmodernistycznego belkotu zwyczajnie brak... my, wierzacy czy nie, mamy ja i cieszmy sie tym  :Wink: 

----------

## quat

czytalem od poczatku wspomniany watek na OTW i jedno co moge napisac to sa po prostu ludzie bardzo mlodzi ktorzy nie maja jeszcze doswiadczenia zyciowego i mysla ze wszystko im wolno bo tak chca. tato i mama zawsze im we wszystkim pomagali i mysla ze w zyciu juz tak bedzie ze inni beda skakac dookola.

no coz. kopa w tylek dostana. to tylko kwestia czasu. im wyzej w "swoim swiecie wejda" z tym wiekszym hukiem spadna.

a w ogole to co to sa tam za moderatorzy. nie mowie tu o naszych (nelachael, muchar , arsen, troll) bo oni moga zaprotestowac (i zdaje sie to zrobili) ale jak taki za przeroszeniem ciolek (np. cokehabit) po niesamowicie obrazliwych postach nie dostaje bana to tam sa dupy nie moderatorzy. no chyba ze im to na reke.

najlepsze ze ci sami ludzie obrazaja wielu i ... NIC. jest nawet watek na temat tego homonida cokehabita a moderatorzy w dalszym ciagu nie reaguja, uwazaja ze jest ok.

nie jestem zwolennikiem cenzury ale to co czasem czytuje na OTW chyba zakrawa o znieslawienie i nie ma zwiazku z wolnoscia slowa.

mam nadzieje ze protest polskich modow w tej sprawie dojdzie do gory, a ta odpowiednio zareaguje.

pozdrawiam

ps. smutne ze niektorzy developerzy gentoo rowniez naleza do grupy "oszolomow". grzewho tak trzymaj !

----------

## arsen

bana oni nie dostali z jednego (dla mnie debilnego) powodu, w OTW możesz pisać co chcesz, obrażając każdą postać itd. pod jednym warunkiem, jeśli obrazisz kogoś w tym wątku np. przedmówce to dostajesz bana. Dla mnie to jest chore, OTW dla mnie może w ogóle nie istnieć, to forum gentoo, takie OTW obniża tylko poziom tego forum.

----------

## qdlacz

 *numerodix wrote:*   

> Panowie (i panie?).. po prostu nie warto wdawac sie w sprzeczki z ludzmi ktorzy twierdza z cala stanowczoscia ze wiedza wszystko i nic wiecej do szczescia im nie potrzeba. Niemalo jest takich [mlodszych] ktorzy stawiaja prowokacje jako wyzwanie i tylko czekaja na silne reakcje ze srodowiska. Niestety, trudno cos w tym zmienic, bo zeby kogos przekonac musi najpierw sie dac przekonac. Delikwent z czasem moze zmadrzeje, a moze nie. Tak juz jest.
> 
>  *fallow wrote:*   Ja nie jestem dobry katolikiem , nie jestem przekonany do instytucji kosciala , ale jako czlowiek Papiez jest dla mnie wielkim autorytetem , wzorem  i symbolem 
> 
> A ja dopisuje sie do tego.

 

Ja nie jestem Katolikiem, ale jestem Polakiem i tak samo podpisuje sie pod tym.

----------

## Peter15

Nie rozumiem też trochę co ma forum systemu komputerowego Gentoo Linux wspólnego z wierzeniami każdego tu z osobna. W Polsce większość ludzi podaje się za Katolików, gdzie indziej za ateistów, jeszcze gdzie indziej za muzułmanów. 

 *Quote:*   

> Nie sprzeczaj sie z debilem, bo najpierw sprowadzi Cię do jego poziomu a potem pokona doświadczeniem 

 

Że ktoś ma innego poglądy nie znaczy, że jest debilem .... , że cieszy się z śmierci kogoś kogo sie nie zna - tak. Moim skromnym zdaniem Papież Jan Paweł II był najlepszy papieżem jakiego mogli mieć katolicy. Po nim przyjdzie następny. Jaki będzie nie wiadomo.

 *Quote:*   

> Wouldn't have locked because:
> 
> 1.) People were disagreeing with other's opinions - everyone is allowed to have an opinion.
> 
> 2.) People were bad mouthing the pope. 

 

Popieram. Zamknięcie tego tematu było najlepszym rozwiązaniem

----------

## zieloo

 *Peter15 wrote:*   

> Nie rozumiem też trochę co ma forum systemu komputerowego Gentoo Linux wspólnego z wierzeniami każdego tu z osobna. W Polsce większość ludzi podaje się za Katolików, gdzie indziej za ateistów, jeszcze gdzie indziej za muzułmanów. 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Nie sprzeczaj sie z debilem, bo najpierw sprowadzi Cię do jego poziomu a potem pokona doświadczeniem  
> 
> Że ktoś ma innego poglądy nie znaczy, że jest debilem .... , że cieszy się z śmierci kogoś kogo sie nie zna - tak. Moim skromnym zdaniem Papież Jan Paweł II był najlepszy papieżem jakiego mogli mieć katolicy. Po nim przyjdzie następny. Jaki będzie nie wiadomo.
> ...

 

Lepszym byłoby jego usunięcie...

----------

## Peter15

 *Quote:*   

> Lepszym byłoby jego usunięcie...

 

Fakt.

----------

## JarekG

Moze dostane za to banana, moze mnie ktos za to zastrzeli, 

[edit arsen]

ciach

[/edit]

sorry, gosc mnie zagotowal. 

Jeszcze wracajac do angoli... 

[edit arsen]

ciach

[/edit]

Alleluja!

----------

## zieloo

 *arsen wrote:*   

> bana oni nie dostali z jednego (dla mnie debilnego) powodu, w OTW możesz pisać co chcesz, obrażając każdą postać itd. pod jednym warunkiem, jeśli obrazisz kogoś w tym wątku np. przedmówce to dostajesz bana. Dla mnie to jest chore, OTW dla mnie może w ogóle nie istnieć, to forum gentoo, takie OTW obniża tylko poziom tego forum.

 

Czy za obrażanie, że tak powiem, podmiotu rozmowy tez się dostaje bana?

I zgadzam się, że jest to forum Gentowe, robić z niego on3t to już mała przesada:twisted: .

----------

## arsen

 *zieloo wrote:*   

>  *arsen wrote:*   bana oni nie dostali z jednego (dla mnie debilnego) powodu, w OTW możesz pisać co chcesz, obrażając każdą postać itd. pod jednym warunkiem, jeśli obrazisz kogoś w tym wątku np. przedmówce to dostajesz bana. Dla mnie to jest chore, OTW dla mnie może w ogóle nie istnieć, to forum gentoo, takie OTW obniża tylko poziom tego forum. 
> 
> Czy za obrażanie, że tak powiem, podmiotu rozmowy tez się dostaje bana?
> 
> I zgadzam się, że jest to forum Gentowe, robić z niego on3t to już mała przesada:twisted: .

 

"podmiot" rozmowy jak to ujołeś można obrażać, traktowane jest to jako twoje prywatne zdanie zgodne z OTW,  dlatego to jest głupie.Last edited by arsen on Sun Apr 03, 2005 8:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## JarekG

 *arsen wrote:*   

> to forum gentoo, takie OTW obniża tylko poziom tego forum.

 

Mysmy nie zaczeli, ale swojego trzeba bronic. Takie jest moje zdanie. To co ten koels napisal to moim zdaniem jest bezposredni strzal w pysk dla wszystkich Polakow jak i katolikow. Ja jestem w stanie sie obrazic na tamtego goscia i strzelic focha  :Wink: .

----------

## arsen

 *JarekG wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Moze dostane za to banana, moze mnie ktos za to zastrzeli,
> 
> [edit arsen]
> ...

 

temat drażliwy, twojego posta jednak nie usuwałem żebyś go nie ponowil, nie chce wyciągąc do twojej osoby konsekwencji bo wiadomo jak temat wzbudza emocje, ale troche taktu !Last edited by arsen on Sun Apr 03, 2005 8:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ai

co sie bedziemy obrazac, pokazmy mu dlaczego u nas mecze pilki noznej rozgrywaja sie poza stadionem [;

----------

## zieloo

 *JarekG wrote:*   

>  *arsen wrote:*   to forum gentoo, takie OTW obniża tylko poziom tego forum. 
> 
> Mysmy nie zaczeli, ale swojego trzeba bronic. Takie jest moje zdanie. To co ten koels napisal to moim zdaniem jest bezposredni strzal w pysk dla wszystkich Polakow jak i katolikow. Ja jestem w stanie sie obrazic na tamtego goscia i strzelic focha .

 

To pierwszy przypadek 'strzelania w pysk Polakom', ale zgadzam się, że jego opinia jest dosyć kontrowersyjna.

----------

## fallow

 *JarekG wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mysmy nie zaczeli, ale swojego trzeba bronic..

 

Robimy to na forum moderatorow , zaczela sie dyskusja , zaczynaja leciec coraz mocniejsze argumenty jednak wiecie co , w pewnym momencie pomyslalem co chcilalby abysmy zrobili z tym JP II . i wymyslilem to : 

 *fallow wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dead is a final border of life on earth for everybody. I hope that somebody will be maturest before will surpass this border. I wish a understanding of mature for they. 
> 
>  And OK , please stop fighting here. This is not good moment for this and not good position.
> ...

 

taka postawa mozna pokazac wiecej niz dac sie wciagac w wir walki i znizac sie do ich poziomu. 

walka , krucjaty etc. ? lepiej przyjac postawe "prawdziwego katolika" niz wytaczac kolejne armaty.

cheers.

----------

## totencham

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> Tak jak zapowiedzialem - tamten watek sluzy do czegos innego. Flamy na OTW *tylko tutaj*.

 

Brawa dla moderatora! Zrobiłeś to, co powinien zrobić moderator odpowiedzialny za OTW, bluzgi na tamtych [powiedzmy, że za przeproszeniem] cepów nie powinny znajdować się w tak wymownym wątku.

 *sir_skiner wrote:*   

> wiecie, wczoraj tam weszlem nawet cos napisalem, ale po co? to mali ludzie sa... zagniewani i zwyczajnie glupi, trudno czegos od nich wymagac. pozatym, aby zrozumiec fenomen Karola Wojtyly trzeba znac historie i miec wrazliwosc ktorej tym dzieciom plastiku i postmodernistycznego belkotu zwyczajnie brak... my, wierzacy czy nie, mamy ja i cieszmy sie tym 

 

 *quat wrote:*   

> czytalem od poczatku wspomniany watek na OTW i jedno co moge napisac to sa po prostu ludzie bardzo mlodzi ktorzy nie maja jeszcze doswiadczenia zyciowego i mysla ze wszystko im wolno bo tak chca. tato i mama zawsze im we wszystkim pomagali i mysla ze w zyciu juz tak bedzie ze inni beda skakac dookola.

 

Jestem ciekawy ilu z tamtych ludzi ma więcej niż 14 lat, oczywiście z całym szacunkiem dla osób poniżej 14 lat. Swojim brakiem wyobraźni i przede wszystkim brakiem współczucia ranią innych, jak mało kto. Takie głupoty, mimo że teoretycznie należałoby je olać, naprawdę bolą. Mnie aż trzęsło, gdy czytałem tamten temat.

----------

## numerodix

 *fallow wrote:*   

> 
> 
> walka , krucjaty etc. ? lepiej przyjac postawe "prawdziwego katolika" niz wytaczac kolejne armaty.
> 
> cheers.

 

oby tak dalej...

 *ai wrote:*   

> co sie bedziemy obrazac, pokazmy mu dlaczego u nas mecze pilki noznej rozgrywaja sie poza stadionem [;

 

a nie tak..  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ai

wiesz co, boje sie, iz wiekszosc ludzi, ktora sie tam wypowiadala, a zwlaszcza wypowiadala ekhm.. nietolerancyjnie itp. ma duzo ponad 14 lat.

numerodix : moze i mnie ponioslo. Jednakze nie wyobrazam sobie, ze w rozmowie na zywo gdyby czlowiek zaczal mi tak bluzgac, zachowalbym sie inaczej.

----------

## Poe

douchjakiśtamsiezwał [ten, co podałem cytat w poprzednim wątku] mimo ze w OTW dostał bana

----------

## numerodix

 *ai wrote:*   

> wiesz co, boje sie, iz wiekszosc ludzi, ktora sie tam wypowiadala, a zwlaszcza wypowiadala ekhm.. nietolerancyjnie itp. ma duzo ponad 14 lat.

 

Oczywiscie wiek ma duze znaczenie ale dochodze to przekonania ze to wcale nie wszystko, spotkalem wiele doroslych osob w innych kregach ktorzy byli zdolni to takich samych wypowiedzi. Chodzi bardziej o punkt widzenia, doplyw informacji, a przede wszystkim srodowisko niz wiek.

 *ai wrote:*   

> numerodix : moze i mnie ponioslo. Jednakze nie wyobrazam sobie, ze w rozmowie na zywo gdyby czlowiek zaczal mi tak bluzgac, zachowalbym sie inaczej.

 

Moim zdaniem to wlasnie jest specyfika internetu. Wydaje mi sie ze malo kto by sie tak wypowiadal beztrosko w gronie ludzi nieznajomych. Ale za monitorem nic mu nie grozi..

----------

## keman

Też jestem zdania, że to swietnie że te dwa wątki zostały rozdzielone.

Jestem też dumny, z nas - Polaków, i Waszej postawy  :Smile: 

Zaczynam coraz bardziej doceniać Polaków, ich szacunek, tolerancje, i wrażliwośc, bo o tej ostatniej, panowie z owego wątku najpewniej nawet nie słyszeli  :Sad: 

Zawsze się tylko narzeka, że wPolsce to, w Polsce tamto - fakt, polityka jak i gospodarka w tym kraju nie stoi na najwyższym poziomie, jest tez wielu "cwaniaczków i krentaczy", ale jest też _bardzo_ wiele dobrych ludzi  :Smile: 

[ot]Kiedyś, "regulaminowośc" tego forum wydawała mi się przesadna, jednak teraz, dostrzegam że jest ona słuszna, jak ktoś mowił, należy zachowac poziom [/ot] 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## grzewho

ZTCW to dni OTW i tak są policzone.

----------

## c2p

Mimo iz jestem tu nowy (nowe konto, stare usuneli bo nie logowalem sie ponad pol roku) to takze chcialbym wyrazic swoj bol z powodu smierci papieza, a takze z powodu takich opinni na ten temat na OTW. Ogladalem dzis prawie caly dzien TVN24 i widzialem wiele wypowiedzi, wieczorem pokazywano sytuacje w Rosji, katolicy i Polacy wypowiadali sie o papiezu bardzo dobrze (nie ma co sie dziwic) natomiast jedna stara rosyjska babcia powiedziala: "Nie ma sie czym przejmowac. Bardziej interesuje mnie stan zdrowia naszego patriarchy, a papiez mnie wcale nie interesuje...". To mnie troche zabolalo, bo nawet nie prubowala nam wspulczuc. A chlopakami z OTW sie nie przejmuje, wiadomo sa ludzie i parapety....

P.S. Sory za brak polskich znakow, ale jestem swiezo po emerge xorg-x11 i wlasnie instaluje firefoxa wiec musze z lynxa pisac.

Pozdro

Peace

----------

## JarekG

 *Quote:*   

> Oczywiscie wiek ma duze znaczenie ale dochodze to przekonania ze to wcale nie wszystko, spotkalem wiele doroslych osob w innych kregach ktorzy byli zdolni to takich samych wypowiedzi. Chodzi bardziej o punkt widzenia, doplyw informacji, a przede wszystkim srodowisko niz wiek.

 

Moim zdaniem ile kto ma lat sie nie liczy. Obrazil osobe, ktora dla calego swiata zrobila wiele dobrych rzeczy. Mimo, ze katolikiem nie jestem, nie oplakuje smierci Papieza, to mam do niego szacunek. Wiadomo, ze im wiecej osoba taka zrobi dobrego, tym wiecej ludzi bedzie sie czepiac czemu czegos innego nie zrobila (z tego co koles tam pisal to chodzilo o zahamowanie rozwoju kultury i czegos tam jeszcze). Jest to osoba, ktora potrafila zjednoczyc narody. Do Watykanu nie przybywali tylko Wlosi, lecz cala Europa. Takie zjednoczenie wczesniej udalo sie niewielu osobom, ale w innym znaczeniu, bo wyjsc mozna od poczatkow Imperium Rzymskiego, a konczac na Hitlerze, wiec z racji tego iz ta osoba jest wazna dla tylu osob, wypadaloby miec szacunek do niej. Szczegolnie, ze to nie jest ktos w rodzaju wroga publiczenego. 

 *Quote:*   

> Moim zdaniem to wlasnie jest specyfika internetu. Wydaje mi sie ze malo kto by sie tak wypowiadal beztrosko w gronie ludzi nieznajomych. Ale za monitorem nic mu nie grozi..

 

Ale zapomina o tym, ze tak czy inaczej nie jest tutaj anonimowy  :Wink: .

 *Quote:*   

> Ogladalem dzis prawie caly dzien TVN24

 

A to jest rzecz, ktora mnie najbardziej wkurzyla w polskich mediach. Rozumiem zlozenie holdu, wyrazy szacunku, ale niektore stacje przesadzily na maxa. Niektorych rzeczy nie bylem w stanie przejrzec, ale denerwuje mnie jak teraz nagle na sile wszystkie stacje robia z siebie katolikow i kosztem smierci Papieza probuja zebrac przywileje, zeby wzrosla ogladalnosc, bo jednemu sie w tv spodoba to, innemu sie to nie spodoba i zmieni stacje albo sie obrazi. Ponoc na Polsacie Lis plakal, co bylo podobno sztuczne takie, ze sie w glowie nei miesci. Tak wiec jakies tam wspomnienia sa dobre, ale bez przesady. Takie jest moje zdanie.

----------

## Poe

 *JarekG wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Oczywiscie wiek ma duze znaczenie ale dochodze to przekonania ze to wcale nie wszystko, spotkalem wiele doroslych osob w innych kregach ktorzy byli zdolni to takich samych wypowiedzi. Chodzi bardziej o punkt widzenia, doplyw informacji, a przede wszystkim srodowisko niz wiek. 
> 
> Moim zdaniem ile kto ma lat sie nie liczy. 
> 
> 

 

Nie, nie liczy sie zupełnie. w maju bede miał 16 lat, a mimo to osoby duzo starsze ode mnie, nie tylko z tego forum chcą ze mną rozmawiac, za co im dziękuje, jest juz tak, ze mi jst ciezko z rowiesnikiem na gg/tlenie/jabberze pogadac,  bo reprezentuja wtedy taki a nie inny poziom...

[..]

 *JarekG wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Ogladalem dzis prawie caly dzien TVN24 
> 
> A to jest rzecz, ktora mnie najbardziej wkurzyla w polskich mediach. Rozumiem zlozenie holdu, wyrazy szacunku, ale niektore stacje przesadzily na maxa. Niektorych rzeczy nie bylem w stanie przejrzec, ale denerwuje mnie jak teraz nagle na sile wszystkie stacje robia z siebie katolikow i kosztem smierci Papieza probuja zebrac przywileje, zeby wzrosla ogladalnosc, bo jednemu sie w tv spodoba to, innemu sie to nie spodoba i zmieni stacje albo sie obrazi. Ponoc na Polsacie Lis plakal, co bylo podobno sztuczne takie, ze sie w glowie nei miesci. Tak wiec jakies tam wspomnienia sa dobre, ale bez przesady. Takie jest moje zdanie.

 

Takie zawsze były media, ze jak się cos powaznego działo, to mają tylko pretekst do zwiększania oglądalnosci itp. ale fakt.. z tym zgrywaniem katolików niektórzy przesadzają, a na codzien, to szkoda gadac, no nic... takie zycie..

greetz

----------

## adam1957

Cześć !!

1. Wszystko jest kwestią smaku i przyzwoitości.

2. "Róbmy" swoje.

3. Innych(myślących, mówiących, piszących itd... inaczej)zmieniajmy własnym przykładem.

4. Z głupotą i ignorancją jescze nikt nie wygrał i nie wygra. Wydaje się, że jest nieusuwalną częścią ludzkości.

5. Trzeba być miłosiernym.

A reszta to : "...słowa, słowa, słowa..."

----------

## blazeu

Ogladalem TVN i Polsat w czasie oczekiwania na wiadomości o Papieżu. I uwazam ze te dwie stacje zachowywaly sie dosyc profesjonalnie. I nie wiem czy Lis udawał, czy nie... Ale nie sadze zeby zrobil to specjalnie, jest na to za duzym profesjonalista. Za to w TVP troche przesadzaja niestety. Modlitwa w studio troche mnie zdziwila. Byla taka...Sztuczna...

----------

## sir_skiner

wiecie co, wpadlem tu w sobote po dlugiej nieobecnosci, bo zrezygnowalem z gentoo z uwagi na czas kompilacji, niewazne...

i najpierw specjalnie weszlem na OTW - zalamka... ale potem zobaczylem wasze, nasze opinie i to jest cos. naprawde. a wiem, ze srodowiska linuxowe cenia sobie bardzo racjonalizm i wolnosciowosc czyli wartosci, ktorymi czesto motywuje sie sprzeciw nie tylko kosciolowi, ale i wierze. a mimo to, bez wzgledu na wiare i przekonania, i mimo tego, ze wiele nas rozni to w rzeczach waznych potrafimy byc razem, zgodni  :Smile: 

co do tiwi. tak jest w tym lekka przesada, ale w sumie tv robi dobra robote z wyjatkami. TVP nie ogladam czesto, jesli modlili sie w studio na glos to przesada wielka. red. Krasko to pomylka absolutna - wczoraj pomylil Boga z Papiezem... Lis - tragedia, watpie aby to jego modlace unizenie bylo szczere. Brawa dla p. Miecugowa za jego wieczorne programy - skromne, wywazone, piekne. na prawde, swietne dziennikarstwo zwlaszcza jak na nasze realia

----------

## miscz

 *JarekG wrote:*   

> Wiadomo, ze im wiecej osoba taka zrobi dobrego, tym wiecej ludzi bedzie sie czepiac czemu czegos innego nie zrobila (z tego co koles tam pisal to chodzilo o zahamowanie rozwoju kultury i czegos tam jeszcze).

 Chcesz temu zaprzeczyc? Papiez uwstecznial swiat, jego malomiasteczkowe zdanie dotyczace badan genetycznych, gejow, anytkoncepcji przyspozylo sporo cierpienia swiatu. Przykro mowic, ale sami nie jestescie lepsi od calej tej reszty. Jak wszyscy katolicy probujecie narzucac swoje poglady kazdemu.

 *Quote:*   

> co sie bedziemy obrazac, pokazmy mu dlaczego u nas mecze pilki noznej rozgrywaja sie poza stadionem [;

 Ot, nowoczesna Swieta Inkwizycja. Nic sie nie zmienia.

Cokehabit nie byl specjalnie grzeczny, ale ja sam zaczynam odczuwac sfrustrowanie tym, ze nie moge poogladac kreskowek przy sniadaniu przez to cale pope-show. Eh, i zaraz zostane oskarzony o racjonalizm, czy jak to mawiaja wierzacy - przyziemnosc.

----------

## Poe

 *miscz wrote:*   

>  *JarekG wrote:*   Wiadomo, ze im wiecej osoba taka zrobi dobrego, tym wiecej ludzi bedzie sie czepiac czemu czegos innego nie zrobila (z tego co koles tam pisal to chodzilo o zahamowanie rozwoju kultury i czegos tam jeszcze). Chcesz temu zaprzeczyc? Papiez uwstecznial swiat, jego malomiasteczkowe zdanie dotyczace badan genetycznych, gejow, anytkoncepcji przyspozylo sporo cierpienia swiatu. 

 

uwstaczniał?! to bylo jego zdanie wypływające z jego zasad moralnosci i przekonań.

----------

## fallow

powiem chyba jeszcze raz cytujac samego siebie  :Razz:   :Smile: 

 *fallow wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *fallow wrote:*   
> 
> Dead is a final border of life on earth for everybody. I hope that somebody will be maturest before will surpass this border. I wish a understanding of mature for they. 
> ...

 

----------

## ai

 *Quote:*   

> JarekG wrote:
> 
> Wiadomo, ze im wiecej osoba taka zrobi dobrego, tym wiecej ludzi bedzie sie czepiac czemu czegos innego nie zrobila (z tego co koles tam pisal to chodzilo o zahamowanie rozwoju kultury i czegos tam jeszcze).
> 
> Chcesz temu zaprzeczyc? Papiez uwstecznial swiat, jego malomiasteczkowe zdanie dotyczace badan genetycznych, gejow, anytkoncepcji przyspozylo sporo cierpienia swiatu. Przykro mowic, ale sami nie jestescie lepsi od calej tej reszty. Jak wszyscy katolicy probujecie narzucac swoje poglady kazdemu.
> ...

 

wiesz co ale powiem ci, ze mimo tego, ze mozna olac wszystkie opinie chamskie, malotolerancyjne i w sumie takim watku jak tu bezwartosciowe (e.g. twoja i wiele innych z otw.) to jedna rzecz wbija sie do oka jak drzazga. Jest nia BRAK SZACUNKU. 

To co tam mnie zacytowales to nie swieta inkwizycja. To to co ja robie z ludzmi gdy mi tego szacunku nie okazuja.

----------

## arsen

ten wątek zrobił sie już IMHO chory.....

@ai: siłą na ludziach wymuszasz szacunek ? heh, przecież co to za szacunek wymuszony siłą, to zaden szacunek. Szacunek trzeba samemu zdobyć.

----------

## madman

Zauwazylem, ze na polskich forach nie mozna miec inengo zdania niz "katolicka wiekszosc". Ja mimo ze jestem niewierzacy, z szacunkiem wyrazam sie o JPII, nie proboje nikogo nawracac, jestem tolerancyjny w stosunku do osob wierzacych. A katolicy? Czy oni sa tolerancyjni? Czesto nie, doswiadczylem tego juz wiele razy przez ostatnie 10 lat; nawet kulturalna opinia niezgazajaca sie ze swiatopogladem wierzacych jest traktowana jako: atak na Polske, wiare, Papieża etc.

Ludzie opanujcie sie troche, na swiecie jest duzo ludzi ktorzy nie sa katolikami lub sa niewierzacy, dla nich JPII nie jest takim autorytetem jak dla Was i to tez trzeba uszanowac. Ostatnie dni to w polskiej telewizji  reality zaloba show narodowa.

----------

## nelchael

 *madman wrote:*   

> Zauwazylem, ze na polskich forach nie mozna miec inengo zdania niz "katolicka wiekszosc".

 

Mozna.

 *madman wrote:*   

> Ja mimo ze jestem niewierzacy, z szacunkiem wyrazam sie o JPII, nie proboje nikogo nawracac, jestem tolerancyjny w stosunku do osob wierzacych.

 

Rowniez nie jestem zbyt religijny.

 *madman wrote:*   

> A katolicy? Czy oni sa tolerancyjni? Czesto nie, doswiadczylem tego juz wiele razy przez ostatnie 10 lat; nawet kulturalna opinia niezgazajaca sie ze swiatopogladem wierzacych jest traktowana jako: atak na Polske, wiare, Papieża etc.

 

Mowisz o fanatykach, nie katolikach.

 *madman wrote:*   

> Ludzie opanujcie sie troche, na swiecie jest duzo ludzi ktorzy nie sa katolikami lub sa niewierzacy, dla nich JPII nie jest takim autorytetem jak dla Was i to tez trzeba uszanowac.

 

Ale tych dla ktorych byl tez nalezy szanowac.

 *madman wrote:*   

> Ostatnie dni to w polskiej telewizji  reality zaloba show narodowa.

 

Niestety to smutna prawda - jest to i smutne i przykre.

----------

## JarekG

 *miscz wrote:*   

> Jak wszyscy katolicy probujecie narzucac swoje poglady kazdemu.

 

Nie jestem katolikiem i nikomu nic nie wpajam ani nie narzucam. W to co wierze, to Papiez ma sie do tego tak jak kserokopiarka do silnika spalinowego. Mimo wszystko mam do niego szacunek. Jednak chodzi o to co napisal kolega wyzej. Brak szacunku dla czlowieka, ktory mimo byc moze swoich wad potrafil zjednoczyc tyle narodow. Mozemy sie chociazby pochwalic tym i byc z tego dumni jakim madrym czlowiekiem byl Karol Wojtyla... nie jako Papiez, lecz jako czlowiek. Zobaczmy chociaz ktory z kandydatow na Papieza dysponuje podobnymi kryteriami jak ten nasz ? Chociazby ilu z nich potrafilo przez tyle lat opanowac 8 jezykow ? Dla mnie oprocz Papieza byl to takze czlowiek gleboko powiazany z nauka. Bardzo madry i inteligentny. Moim zdaniem nie mial sobie rownych. Moze mowie dlatego tak, bo narodowosc jest ta sama. Mimo ze nie podzielam opinii niektorych oraz zachowania niektorych, ktore jest maksymalnie przesadzone, to jednak bede bronil Naszego Papieza... dlaczego ? Bo byl Polakiem.

----------

## pax82

 *Quote:*   

> Zauwazylem, ze na polskich forach nie mozna miec inengo zdania niz "katolicka wiekszosc". Ja mimo ze jestem niewierzacy, z szacunkiem wyrazam sie o JPII, nie proboje nikogo nawracac, jestem tolerancyjny w stosunku do osob wierzacych. A katolicy? Czy oni sa tolerancyjni? Czesto nie, doswiadczylem tego juz wiele razy przez ostatnie 10 lat; nawet kulturalna opinia niezgazajaca sie ze swiatopogladem wierzacych jest traktowana jako: atak na Polske, wiare, Papieża etc.
> 
> Ludzie opanujcie sie troche, na swiecie jest duzo ludzi ktorzy nie sa katolikami lub sa niewierzacy, dla nich JPII nie jest takim autorytetem jak dla Was i to tez trzeba uszanowac. Ostatnie dni to w polskiej telewizji reality zaloba show narodowa.

 

Zgadzam sie. Rowniez jestem ateista, ale o papiezu wypowaidam sie z szacunkiem nie dlatego ze jest polakiem czy papiezem, a za to co robil. W wielu rzeczach nei zgadzalem sie z nim, lecz jest to roznica pogladow i tez uwazam ze niektore jego decyzje krzywdzily czasami ludzi. Lecz jak ktos tu powiedzial to byly jego poglady w ktore wierzyl. Podziwiam go za jego walke z choroba, za zmiane papieskiego oblicza i wiele innych rzeczy, ale musze powiedziec ze polacy strasznie wywyzszaja paieza glownie dlatego ze jest polakiem. Wiele osob w Polsce mowilo by o nim ianczje gdyby nie byl naszym rodakiem. 

Co do dyskusji na OTW to ich zdanie nalezy rowniez uszanowac, albo po prsotu olac. To juz nei czasy na swieta wojne, niektorzy z nich to zwykli prowokatorzy a inni zas rzeczywiscie moze maja cos przeciwko K.W. lecz to sa jednoski ktore beda uslyszane tylko na tym forum. Do dyskusji o papiezu proponuje raczej powrocic za jaksi czas jak sytuacja sie uspokoji i spojrzec na to bez emocji.

P.S. Nasze media wedlog mnei zeruja na smierci paieza. Wszystko tam wydaje mi sie sztuczne i przesciguja sie w tym by znow pozyskac ogladalnosc. Takie serwisy internetowe jak onet nagle zmeinaija szate graficzna i daja duze artykuly o papiezuu a storny od dawien dawna poswiecone tematyce religijnej sa pomijane. Jak zwykle duze serwisy dbaja tylko o liczbe klikniec a tv o telewidzow. ehh.. mozna o tym duzo pisac a mysle ze nie ma co wszczyanc rozmowy.

----------

## madman

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  Zobaczmy chociaz ktory z kandydatow na Papieza dysponuje podobnymi kryteriami jak ten nasz ? Chociazby ilu z nich potrafilo przez tyle lat opanowac 8 jezykow ? Dla mnie oprocz Papieza byl to takze czlowiek gleboko powiazany z nauka. Bardzo madry i inteligentny. Moim zdaniem nie mial sobie rownych.
> 
> 

 

przeczytaj sobie referencje obecnych faworytow na to stanowisko... 

zdziwisz sie bardzo

----------

## pax82

 *madman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> przeczytaj sobie referencje obecnych faworytow na to stanowisko... 
> 
> zdziwisz sie bardzo

 

Przeczytalem wczesniej. Nie twierdze ze teraz papiez bedzie bardziej otwarty, ani ze poprzedni byl zly. Jak pisalem JP2 szanyje bardzo mocno i podziwiam. A osoba ktora teraz go zastapi ma bardzo trudna sytuacje i z miejsca wspolczuje, wiele osob bedzie duzo od tej osoby oczekiwac.

----------

## cokey

If you dont like what i say, dont read it.

----------

## totencham

Tu nie chodzi o bycie katolikiem, czy nie. Przecież i tak wszystko sprowadza się doczynienia dobra, a Karol Wojtyła z pewnością je czynił i jemu się poświęcił. Jeżeli tylko ktoś ceni dobro jako wartość, to ceni też papieża.

----------

## nelchael

 *cokehabit wrote:*   

> If you dont like what i say, dont read it.

 

You don't understand much of what was said here, so get lost.

----------

## _troll_

 *cokehabit wrote:*   

> If you dont like what i say, dont read it.

 

If you dont like what we said / are saying, dont read it and get lost.

----------

## totencham

 *JarekG wrote:*   

> A to jest rzecz, ktora mnie najbardziej wkurzyla w polskich mediach. Rozumiem zlozenie holdu, wyrazy szacunku, ale niektore stacje przesadzily na maxa. Niektorych rzeczy nie bylem w stanie przejrzec, ale denerwuje mnie jak teraz nagle na sile wszystkie stacje robia z siebie katolikow i kosztem smierci Papieza probuja zebrac przywileje, zeby wzrosla ogladalnosc, bo jednemu sie w tv spodoba to, innemu sie to nie spodoba i zmieni stacje albo sie obrazi. Ponoc na Polsacie Lis plakal, co bylo podobno sztuczne takie, ze sie w glowie nei miesci. Tak wiec jakies tam wspomnienia sa dobre, ale bez przesady. Takie jest moje zdanie.

 

A zauważyłeś, żeby w ciągu tych dni były emitowane jakiekolwiek reklamy? Po co im teraz oglądalność? Chyba tylko dla prestiżu. I czemu Lis nie może załkać? Każdy może! Czy oskarżasz go o sztuczność tylko dlatego, że jest z telewizji? Co prawda jego zawód polega na lansowaniu się, ale nie sądzę, żeby mu o to teraz chodziło. To prowadzi do absurdu i paranoji: chamować swoje uczucia i reakcje na nie, bo ktoś pomyśli, że są one sztuczne i mają li tylko lansować daną osobę.

----------

## occulkot

mlody na tym forum jestem - podzielam zdanie tutejszej mniejszosci (w topicu ofcrz) - i tylko chcialem zacytowac pewnien komentarz, wraz z kontekstem, z serwisu esports.pl:

 *Quote:*   

> Media odwalaj kawal dobrej roboty - to nie sa blahe sprawy, ale wazne dla Polakow. Drugiego Polaka jako Papieza juz na pewno nie zobaczysz. W dodatku jest on najwiekszym Polakiem i jesli odejdzie to Polska straci na wielu frontach - m. in. politycznym. 
> 
>  Krypton | Główny admin | Popularność: 83% | GG: 1795760 	
> 
>  [+] | 2005-04-02 03:56:10 | 	(odpowiedz) 	
> ...

 

----------

## madman

rekami i nogami podspisuje sie pod tym cytatem, trafiles w samo sedno

----------

## sir_skiner

 *totencham wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A zauważyłeś, żeby w ciągu tych dni były emitowane jakiekolwiek reklamy? Po co im teraz oglądalność? Chyba tylko dla prestiżu. I czemu Lis nie może załkać? Każdy może! Czy oskarżasz go o sztuczność tylko dlatego, że jest z telewizji? Co prawda jego zawód polega na lansowaniu się, ale nie sądzę, żeby mu o to teraz chodziło. To prowadzi do absurdu i paranoji: chamować swoje uczucia i reakcje na nie, bo ktoś pomyśli, że są one sztuczne i mają li tylko lansować daną osobę.

 

hmm... no wiesz, ja jednak Lisowi do konca nie ufam - nie mowie, ze udaje od poczatku do konca, ale mysle ze troche pozy w tym jest. poza tym on jest uciazliwy, natretny, mowi tyle samo co jego goscie, przerywa w pol slowa... widac, ze sie wysila. Lis to dziennikarz "agresywny" - polityczna bestia, w tym jest swietny, a w takich delikatnych sprawach sie gubi, szuka... Jak Malysz w Obersdorfie - za bardzo chce  :Very Happy: 

----------

## blazeu

Ja tez zgadzam sie z wiekszoscia tego, co ten gosciu w cytacie powiedzial. Nie ogladam teraz juz TV prawie w ogole bo ciagle jest to samo. Nic innego nie leci, oprocz transmisji z watykanu, pokazania jak ludzie sie wszedzie modla itd, itp. Wydawalo mi sie, ze w niedziele bedzie ostatni dzien tego "show". Ze od poniedzialku przestana mowic nonstop o tym co sie stalo. No coz... Papiez na szacunek zasluzyl. Co do tego nie mam zadnych watpliwosci. Ale mowil tez o godnej smierci, a dzisiaj na pierwszej stronie faktu jest jego zdjecie na katafalku. Nosz murwa kac, bez przesady... Z tego co wiem to JPII nie chcial takich zdjec. A do tego Fakt juz wczesniej wyskakiwal z takimi akcjami. Patrz smierc Milewicza i jego zdjecie na pierwszej stronie. 

Obawiam sie jeszcze jednego. Ze z JPII bedzie tak samo jak z Polska reprezentacja ktora wygrala na Wembley. Nic sie nie zmieni, ale zawsze jak bedzie sie cos działo strasznego to ludzie beda przypominac JPII i mowic ze wtedy to bylo swietnie... Skoro bylo swietnie to musimy cos zrobic zeby bylo tak dalej.

A co do cokehabita to proponuje zapodac mu plonka...

----------

## totencham

O "Fakcie" nie ma za dużo co mówić, gazeta nigdy nie trzymała poziomu. Co do transmisji z Watykanu - mnie jest to bardzo na rękę, gdyż bardzo się tematem interesuję- umarł największy Polak w dziejach (dzięki niemu nie żyjemy teraz w świecie "Małej apokalipsy" [prl - dla nie oczytanych]) a w telewizji z żadnym "przegięciem" się póki co nie spotkałem (Lisa w zasadzie to płaczącego nie widziałem, ale udeżyło mnie czepianie się go za to).

----------

## sir_skiner

 *totencham wrote:*   

> O "Fakcie" nie ma za dużo co mówić, gazeta nigdy nie trzymała poziomu. Co do transmisji z Watykanu - mnie jest to bardzo na rękę, gdyż bardzo się tematem interesuję, a w telewizji z żadnym "przegięciem" się póki co nie spotkałem (Lisa w zasadzie to płaczącego nie widziałem, ale udeżyło mnie czepianie się go za to).

 

znam kogos, kto zna ludzi, ktorzy znaja Lisa  :Very Happy:   i co jak co, ale to nie jest typ, ktory nie panuje nad emocjami... no ale moze rzeczywiscie to przezywa.

a jesli chodzi o tego angielskiego trolla... chyba trzeba wrzucic na luz. fallow szacunek za dojrzala postawe  :Wink: 

----------

## grzewho

[total OT] można spytać co to za propaganda z avatarkami modów ?

----------

## occulkot

blazeu right - IMO - za okolo miesiac wiekszosc z ludzi wcale nie bedzie pamietalo ze mielismy papieza polaka - juz dzis an meiscie nie dalo sie yczuc tej calej posepnej atmosfery  - bo po prostu ludzie maja  swoje zycie - i nei potrzebuja do niego autorytetow. Najstraszniejsze jednak ze pzrez miesiac musimy zyc w takim kraju:

http://www.ds12.agh.edu.pl/krzyze/index2.html

No ja was bardzo przepraszam - ale z mojej strony przegiecie - jeszcze strone internetowa o tym robia zeby pokazac jacy to oni pobozni :/

----------

## Poe

 *occulkot wrote:*   

> 
> 
> No ja was bardzo przepraszam - ale z mojej strony przegiecie - jeszcze strone internetowa o tym robia zeby pokazac jacy to oni pobozni :/

 

Może tu nie chodzi o pokazanie pobożnosci ["Rób tak, zeby prawa ręka nie wiedziałą co robi lewa, a Bóg patrzący z ukrycia wynagrodzi Ci".. jakos tak mi sie skojarzyl mniej wiecej taki cytat z którejs ewangelii], tylko o okazanie samego szacunku, nie wiem czy jest tam to zdjecie, gdzie w akatemikach pozapalano swiatla w oknach tak, ze powstały krzyze.. łatwiej zrobic krzyze nic podobienstwo twarzy papieża. Dlatego IMHO nie chodzi o pokazanie samej poboznosci, tylko chcą pokazać, ze szczegolne dla młodzieży papież był i jest niesamowitym autorytetem, jak mało kto w tych czasach, bo dla wielu teraz autorytet to wódka, fajki i narkotyki..

----------

## blazeu

O przepraszam :] Jestem studentem z AGH'u i uwazam ze pomysl moich kumpli byl wyjatkowo dobry. I nie sadze zeby tu chodzilo o poboznosc... Tylko o wlasnie pokazanie szacunku.

----------

## psycepa

eh sprzeczacie sie dyskutujecie, telewizja, cokehabit, inne bzdury, a ja tak siedze i mysle ze kurcze jest taka pustka po nim, cale  moje zycie byl, i jak ktos napisal rzeczywiscie dla tej mlodziezy '78-'86 papiez naprawde byl autorytetem, to nie bezmyslna gowniazernia wychowana na pokemonach tylko ludzie ktorzy cos rozumieja....i tak po protu brakuje mi go, nie wierze prawie w Boga, w kosciol to juz wogole, a papieza mi tak po prostu, po ludzku brakuje.....

----------

## sir_skiner

 *blazeu wrote:*   

> O przepraszam :] Jestem studentem z AGH'u i uwazam ze pomysl moich kumpli byl wyjatkowo dobry. I nie sadze zeby tu chodzilo o poboznosc... Tylko o wlasnie pokazanie szacunku.

 

prawda, zgadzam sie.

z jednym podstawowym "ALE", jak na razie to wszystko piknie wyglada, ale malo z tego wynika. czemu by nie zaczac juz teraz przekuwac slowa w czyn - ot, chocby przy okazji tych pozegnalnych spotkan zaczac jakas inicjatywe pomocy slabszym, niekoniecznie od razu cos wielkiego, ale cos co moze zostanie... bo swiece zgasna i kwiaty zwiedna, a zostana ludzie...

----------

## lazy_bum

To ja dorzucę swoje 3 grosze...

Podobało mi się jedno co w TV usłyszałem zupełnie przez przypadek. Coś w stylu ,,Nie wiem jak będzie wyglądał świat bez papieża JP2''. Dopiero teraz mam ,okazję' żyć w świecie bez niego (wiem, że to okropnie brzmi...), a innego świata po prostu nie znam.

[może nie całkiem OT]

Pewna firma bukmacherska miała zakład w którym można było obstawić kto będzie następnym papieżem. Nagle podniósł się niesamowity raban o to, wszyscy polacy oczywiście staneli murem żeby to zlikwidować, krzyczeli jak to natychmiast przestają korzystać z tego serwisu itp. Co ciekawe ten zakład można było grać od dobrych 2 lat...

[/może nie całkiem OT]

 *sir_skiner wrote:*   

> bo swiece zgasna i kwiaty zwiedna, a zostana ludzie...

 

Ja słyszałem, że zostaną tylko szczury i karaluchy. (-;

(Wiem, że może to być odebrane jako dowcip nie na miejscu. Mam nadzieje, że nikomu nie wbiłem drzazgi w oko)

----------

## totencham

Chyba trzeba znowu zacząć walczyć o swoje: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-321102.html .

EDIT: albo przemilczeć sprawę, żeby zobaczyli, że tylko ich to kręci.

----------

## nelchael

Zlać sprawę, oni (cokehabit, ciaranm i inni) mają ubaw - po co? Lepiej ich olać i nie zniżać się do ich poziomu.

----------

## quat

 *totencham wrote:*   

> Chyba trzeba znowu zacząć walczyć o swoje: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-321102.html .
> 
> EDIT: albo przemilczeć sprawę, żeby zobaczyli, że tylko ich to kręci.

 calkowicie zignorowac. nie wiem czy ktokolwiek patrzyl na forum forum.realotw.org. wiekszosc "gwiazd" otw z forums.gentoo.org tam blyszczy. po przeczytaniu kilku postow stamtad uwazam ze pewnymi ludzmi po prostu nie ma sensu dyskutowac.

uwazam ze ten temat na forum OTW po prostu trzeba zignorowac.

----------

## (l)user

 *totencham wrote:*   

> Chyba trzeba znowu zacząć walczyć o swoje: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-321102.html .

 

Moim zdaniem OTW przynosi wstyd dla calosci gentoo forums a poziom wielu postow jest zenujacy. W ogole nie warto wdawac sie tam jakiekolwiek dyskusje, bo to miejsce w ktorym grasuja glownie trole i prowokatorzy takie jak cokehabit a admini zamiast banowac bija im brawo.

MOD EDIT: kultura zobowiązuje!!

----------

## arsen

OTW istnieje i nic na to nie poradzimy, też jestem za tym by zlikwidować im pożywkę jaką jest dla tych prowakatorów głos oburzonych, i poprostu się tam nie wypowiadać,

----------

## keman

Ostatnio już wogle tam nie zaglądam, poprostu szkoda czasu i nerwów...

Jak napisał nealchel, nie ma sie co zniżac do ich poziomu...

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## Poe

 *(l)user wrote:*   

> bo to miejsce w ktorym grasuja glownie trole i prowokatorzy takie jak dickhead..coakhead czy jak mu tam a admini zamiast banowac bija im brawo.

 

I dochodze do pewnego wniosku, który sam się nasuwa - w brew pozorom w Polsce jednak jest wieksza tolerancja i poszanowanie zdania drugiej osoby, ciekawe ile w to wkladu miał papież wracając do tematu  :Wink: 

hahhaha, 666 postów wybiło mi akurat w takim temacie o papieżu :}

----------

## nelchael

(l)user - masz personalne ostrzezenie. To ze kogos nie lubimy nie znaczy, ze mozna go obrazac.

PS. Koniec tematu.

----------

